# My first Icelandic Yarn...so cool!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't presoak it as it rinsed clean pretty easily. I did the press and fill with clean water method. Then I did the soap soak, then rinse and press a few more times...I found this to be a 4 hour process for an 8lb fleece. I was happy with the fresh scent and color. I do not have a pic of the White Ram this fleece came from. 

After I did the rinse/soak/wash and pick I got this:









A close up of this awesome wool:









My first skein hand spun with my spindle:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nicely done!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

So I took the outer hairs and spun them into artsy like yarn:

















Then I took a single ply of this Buffalo Brand six strand pencil roving package and spun it first, then combined it with my Icelandic yarn to make two ply..this is so soft too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That Buffalo brand stuff was a six strand? So it wasn't a pencil roving but a plied yarn?

Either way your yarn looks very nice.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> That Buffalo brand stuff was a six strand? So it wasn't a pencil roving but a plied yarn?
> 
> Either way your yarn looks very nice.


It was 6 strands of pencil roving, I took out a strand...wound the other five on to my hubby brand winding, then I took the single strand of pencil roving and spun it with my spindle. Then I combined the spun pencil roving which was not strong enough to use as a single ply yarn with a single strand of my Icelandic yarn I had spun. After doing one skein, I loved the look and how soft it is..so I did another skein. I could do 10 more skeins just like this one. 

Thank you for the compliment...it is cuddly soft.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, it is time to fess up, as I was washing the two fleeces, I increased the temperature of the water. Despite the fact I'd had no trouble with the other fleeces that I have done, this second fleece had a lot of lanolin in it. I was rushing as I didn't want to do it when hubby was home. The second fleece appeared to be felted! I was so bummed I wanted to toss it. Common sense told me, gosh I could cut off some pieces surely. I had not picked out the VM yet so it would not be much good if it was felted. After 3 days of turning it and taking it in and outside to dry. ...wow, it was not felted after all! I had spun it in the washer and it had just smooshed it together. It is even softer than the white rams fleece. I will post pics later today! Not a bit of it felted. Hurray!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am up to 15 skeins, most of them larger ones...these are the smaller ones as I spun them into a thinner one ply with plans to combine them into two ply..I love the color variances...I am mixing the natural fiber colors as I go to get this affect. There are four colors but my phone only picks up two I guess.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's the fleece it came from. I pulled out colors to mix them.


----------

